# Any Yarn shows in So Cal???



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

In So California we have all types of craft shows but was wondering if anyone knows of yarn/knitting shows being held here.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Knitnutty said:


> In So California we have all types of craft shows but was wondering if anyone knows of yarn/knitting shows being held here.


have you contacted The Yarn Lady in Lake Forest Ca? They might be able to help you with that.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Knitnutty said:


> In So California we have all types of craft shows but was wondering if anyone knows of yarn/knitting shows being held here.


have you contacted The Yarn Lady in Lake Forest Ca? They might be able to help you with that.


----------



## Trouble (Mar 30, 2011)

I too, would be interested in an y yarn shows in southern california. I feel like I'm living at the end ofthe world when it comes to yarn and knitting. It's barren out there. Trouble


----------



## dianamite (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't know of any yarn shows coming up but I'm sure you visit the several yarn shops in the San Diego area. I know of several shops in North County like Common Threads in Encinitas, Black Sheep in Encinitas, Yarning for You in San Marcos. I've gone to a few quilt shows, like the annual one in Long Beach and another in Ontario where I've run into a couple of booths where they sold yarn and knitting notions. It's a little unnerving how many yarn shops are going out of business these days.


----------



## JJMM88 (Apr 4, 2011)

I believe there is a yarn show in LA either this weekend or next weekend. It's held by Vouge, maybe you can google it. Sorry I deleted the notification from my email just a couple days ago.


----------



## Trouble (Mar 30, 2011)

Dianamite - Thanks for the names of those shops. I didn't know they were here. I'll look on google and see if I can get directions. Buying yarn over the net is good but not as good as getting it in a shop and talking with people. Besides I like to support the lys.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Vogue has yarn show Seot. 23-25 in Century City. Go to www.vogueknittinglive.com for info. Let me know if you plan to go.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Sasafras123 said:


> Vogue has yarn show Seot. 23-25 in Century City. Go to www.vogueknittinglive.com for info. Let me know if you plan to go.


Sasafras, you beat me to the punch. Yeppers, we have one and Sasafras gave you the link for info.


----------



## mzmaddie (Feb 6, 2011)

Check out this site: NEWTON'S YARN COUNTRY - (714) 634-9116 - 2100 E Howell Avenue ...Newton's Yarn Country is located in Anaheim, California. We're America's yarn source for ... FOR STORE CALENDAR AND UPCOMING CLASSES. CLICK ON EVENTS ABOVE ...www.newtons.com. They also hold blow out sales a few times a year and interesting seminars. Good luck.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks for all the info. Didn't know there were so many shops in San Diego area. Thanks to everyone for the info, you are great resources.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Go to www.walkaboutKnitter.com/San_Diego/

Or just google yarn stores San Diego. There are lots. Two Sisters &Ewe is one of my favorites.


----------



## 9898 (Mar 5, 2011)

vogue is having a big thing sept 23-25 at the hyatt regency hotel, century plaza. they are having classes and speakers galore and an open market which i am sure will have plenty of yarn.


----------



## penalope (Jun 4, 2011)

Trouble said:


> I too, would be interested in an y yarn shows in southern california. I feel like I'm living at the end ofthe world when it comes to yarn and knitting. It's barren out there. Trouble


Hello Trouble, 
I lived in Minneapolis for 25 yrs and now we're in Santa Barbara. Your feeling about living at the end of the knitting world is mine, too! Been here a year and have met NO ONE who knits! 
Stay cozy in San Diego! Penalope


----------



## RobynL (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for the info. My mom loves yarn and we haven't found too many shops near us. This is something that I know she will enjoy so much. I'm going to take her, make a day of it and I know it will be great.


----------



## dianamite (Mar 23, 2011)

I find several yarn shops in Santa Barbara on the web -- one is Knit and Pearl at 5 E Figueroa St (ph (805) 963-3930). The other is Cardigans (or BBs Knits) at 3030 State St. (ph 805-569-0531). Another is Knit 'n Stitch at 2446 Calle Almonte (ph 805-962-5689). There's a Michael's in Goleta. Hopefully all or most of these stores are still in business and I hope you could meet other knitters through those stores. **** luck. (I used to live in Santa Barbara; it's one of my favorite cities in the whole world.)


----------



## Trouble (Mar 30, 2011)

penalope said:


> Trouble said:
> 
> 
> > I too, would be interested in an y yarn shows in southern california. I feel like I'm living at the end ofthe world when it comes to yarn and knitting. It's barren out there. Trouble
> ...


It sure is comforting to know that I'm not the only person who feels this way. I'll send a PM.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

no kidding! it's a wasteland!


----------



## AmyClaire (Jun 3, 2011)

If you can wait a couple months, the So Cal Weavers Guild holds a show in Torrance the first Sunday in November. They have tons of yarn for hand knitters and machine knitters. I don't see a 2011 show listed on their website http://www.schg.org/ but it's early yet.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Amy Claire thank you for update. Could you let us know as you learn more? No reason we couldn't do both. I ESP. Like that it is a Sun. So less traffic.


----------



## AmyClaire (Jun 3, 2011)

Sasafras123 said:


> Amy Claire thank you for update. Could you let us know as you learn more? No reason we couldn't do both. I ESP. Like that it is a Sun. So less traffic.


Yes as soon as I hear something I will post in this thread. The president of the weavers is in my machine knitting club and I will see her in September providing she's not too busy to show up


----------



## 9898 (Mar 5, 2011)

mzmaddie, have you been to newton's? at your suggestion, i looked it up and would like to know if you have had a first hand experience there. thanks.


----------



## mzmaddie (Feb 6, 2011)

Sadly I have not had the time to go. I'm going on a reference from my Knitting Guild. We meet each month. I would like to plan to going for their next big seminar. I've heard good things about their seminars and also their parking lot sale.


----------



## 9898 (Mar 5, 2011)

mzmaddie, thanks for sharing.


----------



## AmyClaire (Jun 3, 2011)

The Torrance show has been announced. Here's a link to the details: http://www.schg.org/festival/index.html


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

penalope said:


> Trouble said:
> 
> 
> > I too, would be interested in an y yarn shows in southern california. I feel like I'm living at the end ofthe world when it comes to yarn and knitting. It's barren out there. Trouble
> ...


Have you checked into The Knitting Guild of America? TKGA, they have the names of different guilds in each State and City. Might want to check in there. My husband and I were in Santa Barbara a few months ago and I did see other ladies knitting so there is a group somewhere in that area. We live in Orange county and there are alot of knitters in my area. Good luck!


----------



## penalope (Jun 4, 2011)

I appreciate your suggestions, Patocenizo! Feeling a little uneasy because I'm such a novice at knitting, I hesitate to look into Knitting Guild of America. I keep plugging along via KP & YouTube but would enjoy the company and advice of other knitters. 

Where were you in Santa Barbara? I guess one could contact yarn shops here to find a knitting group. 

Thanks again, 
Penalope


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Last time we were in Santa Barbara we stayed at the B&B associated with the Upton Hotel, it was quite lovely and just a couple of blocks away from State Street. I found one yarn shop I think it was Pearl and the owner was nice and she had several customers that appeared to be regulars there.


----------



## penalope (Jun 4, 2011)

Our home is 5 minutes from the Knit and Pearl Boutique near Main St. But then almost everything is just 5 or 10 minutes away from anywhere here!

The lady who runs Knit & Pearl is very nice - small and friendly shop.

Come back and visit SB.
Penalope


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

penalope said:


> Our home is 5 minutes from the Knit and Pearl Boutique near Main St. But then almost everything is just 5 or 10 minutes away from anywhere here!
> 
> The lady who runs Knit & Pearl is very nice - small and friendly shop.
> 
> ...


Next time we go your way I'll let you know. Do you ever come to Orange county? There are some lovely yarn shops in our area.


----------



## penalope (Jun 4, 2011)

I haven't been to OC yet - but have a son who lives on Marview Av, Los Angeles - near Dodger Stadium.

I'm baking his & fiancee's wedding cake & doing flowers for the small ceremony at their house on Oct 8th. 

I'll look up some yarn shops when I go down to visit after the wedding!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

penalope said:


> I haven't been to OC yet - but have a son who lives on Marview Av, Los Angeles - near Dodger Stadium.
> 
> I'm baking his & fiancee's wedding cake & doing flowers for the small ceremony at their house on Oct 8th.
> 
> I'll look up some yarn shops when I go down to visit after the wedding!


If you come to O.C. Go to The sheared Sheep in Newport Beach, then to Strands and Stitches in LagunanBeach and lastly to The Yarn Lady in Lake Forest. These three in order are from the small cozy to the biggest and most active. Enjoy!


----------



## penalope (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks for the names of shops, Patocenizo. I've got their addresses, phone numbers now and will definitely check them out in future.
Penalope


----------



## Finsk Flicka (Jan 25, 2011)

sq said:


> mzmaddie, have you been to newton's? at your suggestion, i looked it up and would like to know if you have had a first hand experience there. thanks.


Yes I Have ! for over 20 Years ! It's A WONDERFUL FRIENDLY Place . Love them ALL ! :thumbup:


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey Trouble,I live in Mn 6 months of the year and in San Diego the other 6 months.. There is a neat yarn shop the name of it is Two Sisters, and it is in La Mesa..If you are close to there I think you will like it.The girls working there are so helpful also..


----------



## Trouble (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks Jeanie. I live in North county but i have heard of this store. I have some stores also to check out in Encinitas and Carlsbad. I don't drive on the freeways very well but one of these days I'll get out there. Thanks for bringing it to my attention. c


----------



## AmyClaire (Jun 3, 2011)

Cross your fingers, it looks like we are going to have a Southern California yarn show in 2013:

http://www.yarnosphere.com/


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I can't remember how long ago I posted this reply but the Yarn Lady has since closed due to illness..sad story, but The Sheared Sheep and Strands and Stitches are still here in the O.C. I understand that there is a Strands Studio in San Clemente but I have not been there. There is also Alamitos Bay Yarn Co but that is right on the border of Orange County and Long Beach, very nice and I have been there a couple of times but the darn freeway gets so busy that I have to wait unti lthe weekend to go there.


Trouble said:


> Thanks Jeanie. I live in North county but i have heard of this store. I have some stores also to check out in Encinitas and Carlsbad. I don't drive on the freeways very well but one of these days I'll get out there. Thanks for bringing it to my attention. c


----------

